# Atlantischer Lachs in der Mosel gefangen



## crisis (25. November 2021)

Frisch sieht der nicht mehr aus, hätte auf 'Thekenkühlung' getippt. Wenn ich den Fisch auf den Fingerspitzen balancieren kann ist er nicht mehr sehr lebendig sein.


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Frisch sieht der nicht mehr aus, hätte auf 'Thekenkühlung' getippt. Wenn ich den Fisch auf den Fingerspitzen balancieren kann ist er nicht mehr sehr lebendig sein.


das ist doch ein Beispielbild

hier ist das Fangfoto









						Natur: Eine fast unmögliche Begegnung: Atlantik-Lachs in der Mosel entdeckt
					

Ein Lachs aus dem Nordatlantik wurde am Samstag in der Mosel bei Enkirch gefangen. Trotz fünf Staustufen hat er es bis in die Region geschafft. Wie das möglich ist und wohin er jetzt unterwegs sein könnte.




					www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de


----------



## Gert-Show (25. November 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Frisch sieht der nicht mehr aus, hätte auf 'Thekenkühlung' getippt. Wenn ich den Fisch auf den Fingerspitzen balancieren kann ist er nicht mehr sehr lebendig sein.


Hatten wir so etwas nicht als Aprilscherz von Seele ?


----------



## Seele (25. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hatten wir so etwas nicht als Aprilscherz von Seele ?


Pah und keiner hat's gemerkt....


----------



## crisis (26. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> das ist doch ein Beispielbild


Danke. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Warum nehme ich aber wohl ein Bild eines scheinbar toten Fisches?


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. November 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Warum nehme ich aber wohl ein Bild eines scheinbar toten Fisches?


Vielleicht, weil die Fotos mit einem lebenden Fisch ein Copyright haben??? 
Es gibt leider Personen, die haben nichts anderes zu tun als das Internet zu Durchstöbern nach falsch eingestellten Sachen. Und damit verdienen sie ihr Geld.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2021)

Hallo,


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> weil die Fotos mit einem lebenden Fisch ein Copyright haben???


Ich vermute das Copyright hängt eher von der jeweiligen Person oder dem Fotografen ab, als vom Zustand des Fisches.


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich vermute das Copyright hängt eher von der jeweiligen Person oder dem Fotografen ab, als vom Zustand des Fisches.


Genau und auf die schnelle wurde kein copyright freies Bild mit einem lebenden Fisch gefunden.


----------



## thanatos (26. November 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Pah und keiner hat's gemerkt....


Warum ???? ganz einfach - weil es nicht unmöglich ist - wie man sieht .


----------



## Seele (26. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Warum ???? ganz einfach - weil es nicht unmöglich ist - wie man sieht .


Es war ja auch Photoshop mit im Spiel


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. November 2021)

Eine echte Sensation, unglaublich, was fiese Tiere leisten. Aber eines ist mir nicht ganz klar, wenn der Lachs in genau diesen Fluss aufsteigt, müsste fas ja heissen, der wurde dort auch geboren, oder? Die kommen doch immer an den ort ihrer Geburt zurück zum selber laichen.
Ind woher weiß man, dass der aus Grönland gekommen ist, DNA analyse?
Auf jeden Fall sehr faszinierend.
Tl
Johannes


----------



## fishhawk (27. November 2021)

Hallo,


Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Die kommen doch immer an den ort ihrer Geburt zurück zum selber laichen.


Immer?

Soweit ich weiß werden Zuchtlachse in landgestützten  Tanks  gezogen, Ausreißer steigen aber trotzdem in Flüsse auf.

RLP hat aber m.W. ein Wiederansiedlungsprogramm laufen, auch an Moselzuflüssen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2021)

Das sieht man mal wieder, wie das alte Sprichwort sagt, wo ein Wille, da ist auch ein Gebüsch!


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2021)

Herrlich

Ein Lachs kam in die Mosel und , nein stahl kein Ein

daraus wir abgeleitet , dass das Wasser der Mosel kern gesund ist und die Staustufe (n) doch wohl eine ökologische Empfehlung wert sind, nach dem man sie für unüberwindbar hielt. Gehts eigentlich noch?  eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Frühling


----------



## Orothred (29. November 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> und die Staustufe (n) doch wohl eine ökologische Empfehlung wert sind, nach dem man sie für unüberwindbar hielt. Gehts eigentlich noch?  eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Frühling



Da ist es dir jetzt mit der Interpretation aber ein bisschen durchgegangen? Oder wo steht das?

Zum Fang: Hab ich tatsächlich über die Whatsapp-Gruppe des Vereins von meinem Vater mitbekommen, bevors in der Presse war, da der Fänger dort ebenfalls Mitglied ist. Hatten noch zusammen gegrübelt, ob das ein Lachs ist, aber scheint ja nun bestätigt. Schöner Fang


----------



## crisis (29. November 2021)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> ... Aber eines ist mir nicht ganz klar, wenn der Lachs in genau diesen Fluss aufsteigt, müsste fas ja heissen, der wurde dort auch geboren, oder? Die kommen doch immer an den ort ihrer Geburt zurück zum selber laichen. ...


Gibt wohl, trotz der ausserordentlichen Leistung der meisten Lachse, ihr Geburtsgewässer wiederzufinden, einige wenige Prozent an Fischen, die sich 'verirren'. So erklärt man die Wiederbesiedlung von einst zugefrorenen Flüssen nach der letzten Eiszeit.


----------



## crisis (29. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil die Fotos mit einem lebenden Fisch ein Copyright haben???
> Es gibt leider Personen, die haben nichts anderes zu tun als das Internet zu Durchstöbern nach falsch eingestellten Sachen. Und damit verdienen sie ihr Geld.


An dem Geschäftsmodell bin ich sehr interessiert. Kannst Du ins Detail gehen? Oder meinst Du 'Blickwinkel' und Co.? Die stöbern allerdings nicht selber, sondern lassen Freund KI das erledigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Zum Fang: Hab ich tatsächlich über die Whatsapp-Gruppe des Vereins von meinem Vater mitbekommen, bevors in der Presse war, da der Fänger dort ebenfalls Mitglied ist. Hatten noch zusammen gegrübelt, ob das ein Lachs ist, aber scheint ja nun bestätigt. Schöner Fang


Wäre ja ne feine Maßnahme, wenn AB/Threadredakteuer da(rüber) mal anfragen könnte bezüglich Nutzung, was für das Forum ein echter Gewinn wäre! 

Denn dieser quasi TK-Fisch im Titel ist schon sehr verwirrend, auch weil *zurückgesetzt* da steht.
Dazu kommt gleich das massenhafte Abtreiben toter Fische bei C&R in den Sinn, sozusagen aus der Koboldbox gesprungen.
Ich bewahre tote prinzipiell leckere Speisefische ja nichtmal mehr so wirklich auf, sondern schnellstmöglich zerlegt und bereinigt.
Wegen den sich überall schnell entwickelnden Blut- und Schleimwassersekreten, das führt so hin bis zu olfaktorischen unschönen Empfindungen  bei nur entsprechenden (Matsch-)Bildern.


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Denn dieser quasi TK-Fisch im Titel ist schon sehr verwirrend, auch weil *zurückgesetzt* da steht.


Steht doch aber Beispielbild drunter und der Artikel zum richtigen Bild ist auch verlinkt.


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2021)

Was ich an der ganzen Diskussion um das gezeigte Bild im Artikel nicht verstehe: Da steht seit dem Erscheinen dick und fett "Beispielbild" direkt drunter.

Edit: hanzz war schneller.


----------



## Orothred (29. November 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wäre ja ne feine Maßnahme, wenn AB/Threadredakteuer da(rüber) mal anfragen könnte bezüglich Nutzung, was für das Forum ein echter Gewinn wäre!
> 
> Denn dieser quasi TK-Fisch im Titel ist schon sehr verwirrend, auch weil *zurückgesetzt* da steht.
> Dazu kommt gleich das massenhafte Abtreiben toter Fische bei C&R in den Sinn, sozusagen aus der Koboldbox gesprungen.
> ...



Der entsprechende Verein wären die Angelfreunde Kröv:




__





						Start
					

Vereinsgewässer, Weiheranlage, Kröv, Angelfreunde, Joomladay, Fischerprüfung, Vorbereitungslehrgang, 1946, 2017




					www.angelfreunde-kroev.de
				




Also falls tatsächlich jemand vom Board zwecks Bild anfragen möchte -> bitteschön


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ich an der ganzen Diskussion um das gezeigte Bild im Artikel nicht verstehe: Da steht seit dem Erscheinen dick und fett "Beispielbild" direkt drunter.
> 
> Edit: hanzz war schneller.


partielle Legastenie?


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. November 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> An dem Geschäftsmodell bin ich sehr interessiert. Kannst Du ins Detail gehen? Oder meinst Du 'Blickwinkel' und Co.? Die stöbern allerdings nicht selber, sondern lassen Freund KI das erledigen.


Ich werde hier bestimmt keine schlafenden Hunde wecken. Das sollte genügen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Steht doch aber Beispielbild drunter und der Artikel zum richtigen Bild ist auch verlinkt.


Wer liest denn das kleinstgedruckte 

mit dem Erschrecken ob dieses Bildes zu einem vermutlichen Lachkillerrücksetzer  oder einer TK-Fisch Veräppelung  ala Raubfischweltmeister ?


----------



## MarkusZ (29. November 2021)

Hallo,


Minimax schrieb:


> Da steht seit dem Erscheinen dick und fett "Beispielbild" direkt drunter.


Das steht eigentlich bei den meisten zitierten Meldungen drunter.

Das darf man kein Ansprüche stellen.

Wurden ja auch schon Pazfiklachse als Beispielbild für Salmo Salar verwendet.


----------



## crisis (30. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ich an der ganzen Diskussion um das gezeigte Bild im Artikel nicht verstehe: Da steht seit dem Erscheinen dick und fett "Beispielbild" direkt drunter.
> 
> Edit: hanzz war schneller.


Jetzt mal ehrlich! Dass zu Zeiten des WWW journalistische Qualität nicht mehr ganz oben bei den Erfordernissen für Beiträge steht hat sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen. Man möge mir den Vergleich verzeihen, aber wenn bei der Vorstellung eines neuen Autos als Beispielbild das letztjährige zu sehen wäre fänden das wahrscheinlich die Wenigsten auch nur im Ansatz interessant. Da würde auch der Verweis 'Beispielbild' nichts daran ändern.


----------

